# cap vs. laminate construction opinions



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

Any thoughts on cap vs. laminate, wood vs. foam core, construction? --I've heard opinions on both sides, but there's not a ton of info available that I've been able to find on the internets

I'm running Atomic Kailas, purchased when I was pretty much oblivious to the different construction types--can't complain so far, but I really don't ski enough days per season I don't think to push the limits...

I've since heard opinions that foam core/cap skis weaken quickly, while wood core laminate stay stronger longer, but also have had a patroller I know rave about his Atomic's performance and durability

what do y'all think?


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

fyi, here are a couple of the bits of info I have been able to find:

http://www.hexcel.com/NR/rdonlyres/CB024073-5F22-429B-8DA7-C0AEF0A9D814/0/skis.pdf

What you need to know about ski construction - TheSkiDiva.com


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Personal opinion:
Haven't noticed much difference that matters on cap vs. laminate. I've been on a lot of both. Current arsenal includes two caps and two laminates. Some say that cap is not as strong but I haven't seen enough of a difference to warrant that argument.

Foam vs. wood is a different story. And it depends on the skier. If you're lightweight and not super-hard on equipment- you might like the lighter foam core. I won't ski them anymore after going through three pairs in a season. I also don't like the "energy" in foam skis. 

But like i said this is all just personal opinion.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

I think there are arguments on both sides. As a guy who breaks skis like Joe Keck breaks creek boats, I look for a ski that skis well for me, and a manufacturer who stands behind their gear, ie. good warranty replacement. The higher end of any manufacturer's line should be good quality and not easily broken. Cap and laminate(sandwich) will all break if you ski them hard/dumb enough.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Wood, no caps. I've had skis and snowboards of all types. Maybe caps aren't as big a deal in skis as in snowboards.


----------



## HogFabrications (Feb 5, 2008)

Atomic's Bata cap design and Densolite foam core is a very strong set up. Have had very bad luck with most other types of foam. For some reason those guys really got it figured. It's lighter and maybe holds it's camber better than most sandwich ski's; but the catch is it ski's a bit hyper. I like it. Not all do. And it does matter which model. For instance the old EX's are BOMBER! You just better have the legs to ski em.


----------



## spookylynx (Nov 2, 2006)

*cap / laminate*

I've skied on both and as for the ski and maker it just comes down to what you like and how you ski. I have been a ski tuner and repair person for many moons and have found however that if you blow and edge or damage the side wall on a laminate ski they are generally easy to repair and come out nicely. When the same thing happens to a capped ski you tend to be out of luck. They can be fixed but due to the way the edge is molded into the ski they never quite hold as well.

As far wood and foam......go wood....they will be snappier, stronger, more responsive and will hold a binding in longer. especially if your an aggressive skier. Not to say that a foam core ski is totally bad, they just aren't as strong and tend to wear out / fall apart quicker.

So I hope that was some useful information. happy skiing


----------



## HogFabrications (Feb 5, 2008)

*except for Atomics, I agree.*

there is just something about that bata cap construction...


----------

